# ILO - MOQUEGUA



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*La ciudad de Ilo no es la mas bonita pero es una ciudad progresista,esta ciudad tiene un bello malecon con mucho verdor.*Las fotos las saque en internet,gracias a quien las tomo.










*No parece la tipica casa de Peru,mas bien parece una casa de un chica ciudad americana.*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

se ve chiquito pero ordenado, y tiene areas verdes aunque igual le falta un poco de no sé qué, pero si, pasa piola, se ve bien


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esta bonito Ilo, se ve ordenado y limpio, me sorprende el verdor de la ciudad, en la segunda y penúltima foto tiene un parecido a un barrio americano.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, José. Ilo es una ciudad poco conocida, así que son bienvenidas estas imágenes!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Colaboro con estas .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gusta ah! Tiene encanto y sobretodo futuro! 

Me parece mucho mas ordenada que varias ciudades como Ica y Chiclayo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se parece a Antofagasta pero sin los edificios.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno lo que sale en las fotos me gusta, creo que el departamento de Moquegua es uno de los más desconocidos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Se parece a Antofagasta pero sin los edificios.


justo eso queria decir, Ilo a mejorado mucho el año pasado fui con mis primos (dicho sea de paso casi la mitad de mi family es de Moquegua, la otra mitad es de Arequipa) le veo mucho futuro .


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Mucho del orden que se aprecia es por la influencia que tuvo y tiene Southern Perú Copper Corporation en esa zona...los dueños eran americanos (ahoran son mexicanos) y los campamentos, como villa cujone, tienen mucho parecido a pequeños pueblos estadounidenses en la cuestión de orden, seguridad y esparcimiento, el country club de Cuajone es bien chévere.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

ILo es un puerto con mucho futuro pero tiene grandes problemas como son la contaminación y la dependencia de la empresa Southern peru, me parec que deberian reflotar el sector pesca artesanal y dinamizar el puerto que pertenece a Enapu. es digno de reslatar su sistema vial, simple, efectivo y ágil. La vía costanera es agradable al conducir por la vía asi como la entrada del distrito de Pacocha


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

por cierto no se parece mucho a Antofagasta. Creo que las ciudades del sur de Chile son mucho mejores y desarrolladas a las del norte ( Antofagasta, Iquique y Arica, no hablo de Calama por que no conozco).


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

No pensé que Ilo era tan limpia y ordenada, sobre todo viendo a otras ciudades costeras... con lo de la carretera interoceánica y el TLC y esas cosas seguro que a la ciudad le espera un futuro prometedor.


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Se ve muy ordenada.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Aqui hay mas fotos de Ilo, mi tierra.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372688


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

pequeña, pero ordenada y limpia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ve muy bien en esas fotos !


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

arequipaperu said:


> por cierto no se parece mucho a Antofagasta. Creo que las ciudades del sur de Chile son mucho mejores y desarrolladas a las del norte ( Antofagasta, Iquique y Arica, no hablo de Calama por que no conozco).


Bueno, jeje...la verdad es que ciertamente, las ciudades del sur de Chile son más hermosas, pero eso es porque el clima, el paisaje y la historia es muy diferente a las urbes del norte: son como dos países distintos en uno sólo. De todas maneras, la ciudad más hermosa del norte de Chile es La Serena, la cual no se parece en nada a Antofagasta, Iquique, Arica o Copiapó (y de Calama, mejor ni te hablo).

En lo que respecta a las fotos, Ilo me hace recordar mucho más a Arica que a Antofagasta. Muy desértico, por supuesto, pero se ve limpio y ordenado, todo muy bien cuidado.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## dicobo (Nov 4, 2006)

Me parece que Ilo como ciudad es muy joven. No me manden a la hoguera si me equivoco, pero creo que no debe tener más de 50-60 años. Otras ciudades con más "historia" no han podido lograr lo que Ilo ha logrado en su corta edad.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

hola fue declarad provincia en 1970, antes de eso era un distrito de moquegua, recien debe su desarrollo a partir de mediados del 60
cuando southern empeiza a instalarse, le complementa luego la pesca, con Banchero y las pesqueras.
el crecimiento de mi tierra ha sido explosivo edn los ultimos años


----------

